
Ask HN: Which companies or consultants do you recommend for penetration testing? - _virtu
A company I work for is currently looking into penetration testing our application:<p>- Which companies or consultants do you recommend?<p>- Do you have any advice for penetration testing in general?
======
hvd
Matasano was the defacto goto, it looks like they are part of this org now
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/our-services/security-
consulti...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/our-services/security-consulting/)

~~~
hvd
have to add that I've never done business with them, know about them primarily
for their crypto pals challenge and microcorruption.com

------
hentrep
Though I haven't done business with them, I ran into the team from Crowdcurity
(now cobalt.io) at a bitcoin meetup a few years ago. Seemed like very solid
guys, and their approach toward security was intriguing enough.

